# Shaking



## JDolan (Mar 5, 2009)

Recently I've noticed my steering wheel goes back and forth when I hit the brakes but only from 50-40. The brakes squeal a bit when I'm almost stopped and I think i might be hearing the squealers sometimes as I'm driving. Could this just be old brakes that need to be replaced?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

warped rotors more than likely or it could be exacerbated by stock front radius rod bushings


----------



## JDolan (Mar 5, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> warped rotors more than likely or it could be exacerbated by stock front radius rod bushings


I hope its just the brakes. I was planning on getting new brakes recently then that started happening. But I've realized its all speed above 40 when I brake now and its not there when I downshift, only when brakes are applied.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

It's probably the rotors, I have changed the front RR and I'm getting that also. GTO's are known for warped rotors


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If, when at highway speeds, when you first hit the brakes, you feel the pulsating, and the more brake you give the less you feel it(you only feel it when you initially hit the brakes), that would indicate the rears. If, when you hit the brakes and the harder you brake the harder the pulsating until the car stops, that would indicate the fronts.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

sounds like front rotors.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yup it does sound like the rotors.


----------



## JDolan (Mar 5, 2009)

Yup, every time I apply the brakes harder it gets worse. 

Time to upgrade!


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

def rotors.... if ur rears are warped to look at ur shifter when u slow down when the brakes are heated up. It will probable be bouncing


----------

